# New Garmins?



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

I can't vouch for the authenticity of this:


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

I like the.... "It offers connected features1 through your smartphone..." (still need to fill in the features they are going to highlight.

Interesting that the additions to the high end seem to be smart phone, social and weather (I assume social is garmin connect via a cell connection). None of these are things I am interested in.

Will be interested if this is right, or fake.


----------



## mtbeagle (Jan 23, 2009)

I like my 500. Connecting through a smart phone could be cool, but I'm one of the seemingly very few that doesn't have a smart phone. I do have a cell phone somewhere, but I think the battery is probably dead.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Does this mean they'll now have free resources to fix the firmware bugs on the 500?

Off Course! <beep>
Course Found! <beep>
Off Course! <beep>
Course Found! <beep>
every...2...minutes.....grrrrrrr


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh great. Garmin can eliminate the good (costly, precise, costly) GPS chips and just upload the piss poor data from a smartphone, and still sell it at the same price or more. Gotta love the Walmart ethic of dumb down the tech so that the the common man gets access to crap and the real GPS geeks are doing #facepalm.

Lets make it Facebook pretty, but the margin of error is measured in 100s of feet instead of 10s of feet. Great.

/rant off


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Nothing like a good old Edge 305!


----------



## trueblue01gt (Oct 1, 2009)

ill stick with my 500. rarely will i bring my phone on a road ride and never on the trails.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*???*



slocaus said:


> Oh great. Garmin can eliminate the good (costly, precise, costly) GPS chips and just upload the piss poor data from a smartphone, and still sell it at the same price or more. Gotta love the Walmart ethic of dumb down the tech so that the the common man gets access to crap and the real GPS geeks are doing #facepalm.
> 
> Lets make it Facebook pretty, but the margin of error is measured in 100s of feet instead of 10s of feet. Great.
> 
> /rant off


what makes you think its going to have a less accurate GPS chip?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Pedalfaraway said:


> what makes you think its going to have a less accurate GPS chip?


One - Garmin has been using cheaper, less expensive chips as they go along. I have a 60CSx from 2004 that has the best gain and resolution of anything used since. They changed to a cheaper, less accurate chip at the end of life of the 60CSx. The Edge 305 also had higher gain than the 705 or 800 or following models.

Two - the phrase "It offers connected features1 through your smartphone..." tells me that they will try to use the smartphone for tracking, since they mention "live tracking".

Maybe I am wrong, but it seems every model gets more "socially capable" but perform poorly for those of us using them for mapping purposes.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

slocaus said:


> Oh great. Garmin can eliminate the good (costly, precise, costly) GPS chips and just upload the piss poor data from a smartphone, and still sell it at the same price or more. Gotta love the Walmart ethic of dumb down the tech so that the the common man gets access to crap and the real GPS geeks are doing #facepalm.
> 
> Lets make it Facebook pretty, but the margin of error is measured in 100s of feet instead of 10s of feet. Great.
> 
> /rant off


Actually, and I'm only guessing here it'll go the other way through blue tooth and send info to the already available garmin app on your smart phone. Thus making the accuracy of the smart phone info much better.

I know if this is true ill be selling the Garmin 800 I just got for Xmas and getting the 810.


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

how much?:thumbsup:
i was holding off buying a 800 from bike inn.com
but after hearing this news i may pull the trigger....nothing that spectacular


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Econoline said:


> I can't vouch for the authenticity of this:


What is the source of the picture?


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

Garmin....


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

trueblue01gt said:


> rarely will i bring my phone on a road ride and never on the trails.


Interesting. I always have my cell w/ me on the trails in case I encounter some emergency situation that requires a call for extraction.

I'll be keeping my 500, too though. But I do see the 510's connectivity as a welcome feature.


----------



## DWill (Aug 24, 2010)

shawnymac said:


> how much?:thumbsup:
> i was holding off buying a 800 from bike inn.com
> but after hearing this news i may pull the trigger....nothing that spectacular


If the 810 is a reality I'll likely sell my new 800 for a couple hundred; give or take a few dollars.

Hit me up when/if the 810 is released you'll have the first pass at it if you want.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

DWill said:


> If the 810 is a reality I'll likely sell my new 800 for a couple hundred; give or take a few dollars.
> 
> Hit me up when/if the 810 is released you'll have the first pass at it if you want.


$699.99
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=160

I looked at Garmin on Friday for new products and did not find them, but posted now.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

My 500's GPS accuracy has completely gone wonky (I did have the screen repaired by Garmin, and ever since then it takes 5 minutes or more to find satellites, and has been having accuracy issues...), so the 510 is tempting just to get rid of the 500... hmm. Decisions decisions


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

510 added GLONASS, but 810 did not? Odd.


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

What's that?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

shawnymac said:


> What's that?


GLONASS? Another set of satellites. Improves fix speed and accuracy, especially in cities and canyons. Many chipsets already support it.


----------



## shawnymac (Oct 10, 2010)

nice ....so the 810 doesn't have it but the 510 does?
is the 800 slow?


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

810 ordered!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

also a new Oregon 600(t) and 650(t) models

Garmin Oregon 600 series gets GLONASS, customizable buttons, 8MP camera, battery options & multi-touch display - GPS Tracklog

These have GPS+GLONASS, change the screen to a capacitive multitouch transreflective TFT screen, add bluetooth, customizable buttons, a nuvi mode, landscape mode, a rechargeable NiMH battery pack that can be swapped for regular AA's (they dropped the ball here. this is really no different than just buying extra rechargeable batteries now...it would have been a true improvement if it was a LiIon pack).

I will be curious to see how this new screen works out for people. On my ride over the weekend, I was using my Oregon 450 with my gloves just fine. I don't want to have to buy special gloves to operate my GPS. I like the gloves I have now.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Econoline said:


> I can't vouch for the authenticity of this:





slocaus said:


> What is the source of the picture?


Reportedly leaked from Garmin. Looks to be the current webpage during development.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Will the GLONASS in the 510 make it a better option for mountain biking in thicker wooded areas than the 500?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

meSSican said:


> Will the GLONASS in the 510 make it a good option for mountain biking in thicker wooded areas than the 500?


Yes, it should be better, as it has 24 more satellites to lock on. (P.S. Just looked, seems like 23 right now) I could not find many real tests, except for some comparisons of iphone 4 vs 4s (4s added chipset with GLONASS), and second one performed with less snags in a city, but I have no idea what was the exact reason. But it eats a bit more battery (can be turned off, as well as WAAS).

But given a choice, why not have an extra set of satellites available?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

shawnymac said:


> nice ....so the 810 doesn't have it but the 510 does?
> is the 800 slow?


I have an 800. It's not slow at all. It did take 5 min to lock on when I went from CA to HI last June.

The only issue I have with the 800 is fast DH on my road bike on tree covered roads along mtns or canyons. It's not that "off", but i don't always match up with the Strava segment. Yet, climbing that same road, there's no problems.

So, those additional sats would be nice, but I like my 800 mapping too much. If the 810 had that extra sat reception, I still could not even come close to justifying the cost. Even if I didn't have my 800 and now, I don't think I'd for over the extra for the 810 right now.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I was hesitant on getting the 500 due to some of the reviews I have read but if the 510 will resolve the issue with spotty GPS coverage then I may pull the trigger on it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

meSSican said:


> I was hesitant on getting the 500 due to some of the reviews I have read but if the 510 will resolve the issue with spotty GPS coverage then I may pull the trigger on it.


From what I see, the 510 is still, by design, a road bike GPS; I think a 700 or 800 series is a better choice. It is not just reception, but sampling algorithm, and I doubt that has changed from the 500 to the 510.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Bummer. Well I cannot spend the big bucks on the 800 so guess I will just hope they can eventually come out with a MTB friendly unit.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

meSSican said:


> Bummer. Well I cannot spend the big bucks on the 800 so guess I will just hope they can eventually come out with a MTB friendly unit.


Look for a 705 refurb, I am really happy with mine after over three years of mtb and road use. I still get about 15 hours of battery life.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

slocaus said:


> From what I see, the 510 is still, by design, a road bike GPS; I think a 700 or 800 series is a better choice. It is not just reception, but sampling algorithm,


They all sample once every second.

And I have yet to notice any difference in reception riding in tree cover. Maybe if I rode downtown more with buildings blocking skyview I'd prefer the 800, but it bounces around a bit too.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

More info... Garmin Announces the Edge 810 and 510 | Mountain Bike Review


----------

